# IMO Best file explorer available



## apophis9283 (Sep 9, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Another great app coming from Init2winitapps.com. This time its an amazing file explorer. Has a ton of awesome features. You can check out the youtube video here.............


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Now THAT...that is damn clever....


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Now THAT...that is damn clever....


Thanks  we do our best to make the best possible apps out there  and we're always open to suggestions from everyone with this boot manager and whatever else we create!

Thanks for the post here apophis9283


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Does it have smb/afp support


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I think itd be wayyy better if you didnt use icon ui from like 3 years ago. In all seriousness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Well like i said we're all about changing things and tweaking did you see boot managers first ui? lmao what kind of ui would you like to see?


----------



## apophis9283 (Sep 9, 2011)

Seriously, you dont have to be like that. Instead of coming off negative trying to crack a terrible joke why not display some constructive criticism. Just sayin. Also so you know you wont find a better dev to listen to ideas. If it works he will implement the ideas into the app.

Sent from my Incredible Rezound


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

gflam said:


> Well like i said we're all about changing things and tweaking did you see boot managers first ui? lmao what kind of ui would you like to see?


lol, i had to google the old ui bc the new ui is so awesome i had forgotten about the old one lol. This app is looking pretty good. I would love to see the ui incorporate the holo theme, or at least parts of (especially the action bars). Awesome so far though!!!


----------



## apophis9283 (Sep 9, 2011)

Like I said, Ive known the developers for a long time, they love when people have ideas. He sarted out being a themer so he can do it. Im sure he will see your post and look into it. They are some of the best devs for listening to their customers.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

apophis9283 said:


> Like I said, Ive known the developers for a long time, they love when people have ideas. He sarted out being a themer so he can do it. Im sure he will see your post and look into it. They are some of the best devs for listening to their customers.


yes i agree, they have been especially awesome with helping and listening to people with boot manager. might be an idea to get with this dev, i know he has been trying to implement root and could use some help. and his app has the holo theme so maybe if the init2winit team needs help with that they can get with him.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17572-appwip22ics-styled-file-browser-update-3-05-2012/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

I mean at the moment i work with conap and don't really want to add more to the team we have a good thing going no offense to the other dev his app looks nice. However at the moment my main thing is adding features in we'll get to ui very soon but right now i'm all about making this thing SUPER powerful. For instance i just finished writing in so that you could copy/move files into zip using copy/move in both single select and multi select so yes you can move files from multiple directories and multiple files into a zip  working on renaming files inside zips as well basically writing 7zip for android at the moment. Conap also just wrote in chinese character encoding and what not lol and we're working on a few other things. Trust me slide explorer will be in a world of it's own and will soon easily be the most powerful file explorer availible to android  then i'll change the ui up to suit needs although there is ui tweaks in there which apophis will tell you he's happy with he changed his colors up to use like red text i think he said. But we'll incorporate the holo theme in i put it in yesterday actually quickly but pulled it out due to things not being perfect and me wanting to work on the zip stuff ha


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

Bought and installed. Awesome work, keep it up!


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

I would love to see an option to list folders first. That's how I prefer my lists.

Also, found a bug:
When you check the option to use the light theme and then go back to the dark theme, all of the item names are black on black. The date, time & permissions are still visible, but the rest is not. Pic attached.


----------



## apophis9283 (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, i had pointed out that issue to Gflam yestreday, thats when i changed my font color to red and what not.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

gflam said:


> I mean at the moment i work with conap and don't really want to add more to the team we have a good thing going no offense to the other dev his app looks nice. However at the moment my main thing is adding features in we'll get to ui very soon but right now i'm all about making this thing SUPER powerful. For instance i just finished writing in so that you could copy/move files into zip using copy/move in both single select and multi select so yes you can move files from multiple directories and multiple files into a zip  working on renaming files inside zips as well basically writing 7zip for android at the moment. Conap also just wrote in chinese character encoding and what not lol and we're working on a few other things. Trust me slide explorer will be in a world of it's own and will soon easily be the most powerful file explorer availible to android  then i'll change the ui up to suit needs although there is ui tweaks in there which apophis will tell you he's happy with he changed his colors up to use like red text i think he said. But we'll incorporate the holo theme in i put it in yesterday actually quickly but pulled it out due to things not being perfect and me wanting to work on the zip stuff ha


i understand completely, and wasnt necessary saying you guys should add him to the team but i know what you mean. Cant wait to try out the zips features you mentioned though


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Bindy said:


> I would love to see an option to list folders first. That's how I prefer my lists.
> 
> Also, found a bug:
> When you check the option to use the light theme and then go back to the dark theme, all of the item names are black on black. The date, time & permissions are still visible, but the rest is not. Pic attached.


Just did it and what i had to do was go back into ui tweaks and select to change the text color which was already set to white so i just hit okay and backed out to the explorers and it was fine so that's kind of odd ha we'll take a look at it but yea just go in and change the text color again in ui tweaks to white and you'll see the titles.

I'll also add a checkbox for showing folders first for you in the next update (after today's)

We are planning to update Slide Explorer today with the following (still have to finish the add files to zip works except for folders)
Add copy/move files to zip
Chinese characters
Fixed a bug I found as well with copying in explorer 2 and explorer 1 being in ro would give a dialog about explorer 2 being ro when it wasn't. Only happened in explorer 2 and only with copy move worked fine we just missed an if statement with coding it ha

And then i'll add the things you requested Bindy in the update after today assuming adding folders to zips works fine.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't make the update yesterday got too creative lol added a bunch more to the archive viewer so needs a few more days till update

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Great App. I was looking for a file explorer to aid me in some app inventor work I was doing and came across this one. I downloaded the lite version to check it out and decided that I would write up a little review about it on my site. I run a blog called Diverse By Design that has been around for about a year and a half. Last month I had to start from scratch as I lost everything when my hosting account expired and I failed to properly backup my data. Oh well.. live and learn.

Anyway.. I switched the focus of the site since I started over and now I have about a 85% focus on App Inventor and related topics. Anyway.. I was going to include some info about your app in an article over the next day or two as I'm sure people could utilize this if needed.

One thing that I would like to see added is the ability to explorer files across a network via WiFi. Such as on a home PC, tablet to phone, tablet to pc etc.. that would really set this apart even more. I will say though that the side by side explorers are a welcome idea and you implement it very well. Old UI or not.

I'll let ya know when the article goes live.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Ha well good news for you that's done finished it yesterday







so next update you'll have that

See we're even ahead of you guys we know what you want before you ask lol anyway big update coming to slide explorer

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## apophis9283 (Sep 9, 2011)

Gflam, dont make me start wearing an aluminum foil hat. You and conap never cease to amaze me.

Sent from my Incredible Rezound


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool, just bought and installed the pro version. Looks fantastic!


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

gflam said:


> Ha well good news for you that's done finished it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talking about being able to explorer across a network? Or something else?


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

ssjtiamat said:


> You talking about being able to explorer across a network? Or something else?


Yea I wrote that 3 days ago has root capabilities and all don't think there's one out there with root capabilities  I know swiftp can't do that lol

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea I agree. I was looking through a couple of the other ones that I have not heard of (or tried before) for comparisons in the article I'm writing about Side Explorer and I have not found one that can do that with root, especially with two independent windows! Add to that the ability to utilize it across networks and bam! I just bought the Pro version for better research purposes and in 5 minutes it outshone (is that a word?? anyway) the three others I had installed on my tablet.

Thanks btw for adding the wifi - that is really what sold me and pushed me to purchase the full version


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

ssjtiamat said:


> Yea I agree. I was looking through a couple of the other ones that I have not heard of (or tried before) for comparisons in the article I'm writing about Side Explorer and I have not found one that can do that with root, especially with two independent windows! Add to that the ability to utilize it across networks and bam! I just bought the Pro version for better research purposes and in 5 minutes it outshone (is that a word?? anyway) the three others I had installed on my tablet.
> 
> Thanks btw for adding the wifi - that is really what sold me and pushed me to purchase the full version


Yea no problem send me a pm I'll early update you to beta test it a little if you'd like

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

I sent you the PM and the article is done so check it guys. www.diversebydesign.net

I will begin testing out the beta as soon as I finish flashing a custom ROM to my tablet.I put that off long enough and its time now. Should only take about 30 minutes between all the backups and wipes yadda-yadda-yadda.

Thanks.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

ssjtiamat said:


> I sent you the PM and the article is done so check it guys. www.diversebydesign.net
> 
> I will begin testing out the beta as soon as I finish flashing a custom ROM to my tablet.I put that off long enough and its time now. Should only take about 30 minutes between all the backups and wipes yadda-yadda-yadda.
> 
> Thanks.


Too bad you don't have boot manager







although we don't support any tabs atm ha

But in class right now I'll send you the apk once out of class

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Got the .apk, thanks. Look for the PM I sent you about that.

I do have a general question about the app however. Every time I load a file (.PDF, .txt, etc...) Slide Explorer leaves behind a txt file with an extension of .index, and the only contents of this file are a single digit number. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone??

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Haven't seen this myself where are the files located at? and what are you using to open the file? since things like pdfs and what not are viewed with external applications text files on the other hand slide explore would open by default with it's built in viewer


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

I just went back and tried to replicate the situation because I have since deleted the files.

I could not get it to happen with a .txt or .doc type of text file, but it will occur every time I open a .PDF file. And yea.. I know Slide Explorer uses external apps to open a .pdf and I have opened a couple different pdf's using various PDF viewers and it happens every time. Each time it created a file with the same name and just with the .index extention and places it in the same folder. The contents to the text file is nothing more than a simple digit - 0 as if it is taking or keeping a count.

Since I used various PDF viewers I don't think they are the cause, either slide or the OS... what are your thoughts?

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm just wondering where these index files are popping up are they on the sd? Like at the root of it I'm assuming I'll open a few pdfs today just wanna know where I'm supposed to look

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, I just edited the post to include the location. I didn't think you would reply so quickly.. lol.. it places the files in the same folder that holds the PDF I am viewing. Right now they are on the sdcard and in a folder I created there. So I don't think location matters, but I know what you mean about knowing where to look.

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

I take it you have not found anything, or were not able to replicate the situation?

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Actually, another handy feature would be if you could make it so that you can add a shortcut to a file to the home screen. Not just a folder. Is that possible? Like for a text file, or .PDF or something of the sort?

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

ssjtiamat said:


> Actually, another handy feature would be if you could make it so that you can add a shortcut to a file to the home screen. Not just a folder. Is that possible? Like for a text file, or .PDF or something of the sort?
> 
> sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


Yea sorry meant to download a pdf and try it but school took up my time and I forgot about to pass out long day driving back home and all I'll download a pdf in the morning and give it a try

As for the files idea we'll see what we can do would you want that to just open using the programs or just open the dir to it and scroll the list so that the file showed at the top of the list?

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, by no mean ever think that I am trying to "push" you to do anything. I am not the kind of guy who sits back and whines and will start flaming you just because you have a life. I am married, with three kids and I am also in school so I totally understand what it means to have a life.

I was hoping that the file on the home screen could, when touched, just open. For example, if it is a text file, the first tap will bring up your options for what app to use to open the file. The second tap (after selecting the program with which to open it) will open the file. Make sense?

Thanks again for all your work and patience.

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea I'll try to make that happen for you as for those files popping up I'm not getting that on my phone

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool. Much appreciated. That is strange. Even when you load a PDF your still not getting those empty files? Maybe the ROM I'm running could have some thing to do with it? Not sure.

Also.. with the FTP thingy.. it works just fine, as I expected it would. Only issue I have is that you can only create a server with it. Anyway to make S.E. the client? I have been searching relentlessly for a nice and simple way to connect my tab/phone to my PC and have the ability to share files back and forth - but from the mobile device. So in other words, I would like to have my lazy ass sit upstairs on my tablet and be able to browse my files on my laptop which might be downstairs in my office/workshop and then copy whatever I need to my tablet, or my phone. Whatever the case may be. I don't need it to stream anything which seems to be the main thing other similar apps are striving to achieve. I don't need that. Just want to have access to my stuff both ways. The FTP server is great if I am on my laptop and need something from my tablet/phone, but I need it the other way right now...

So what are the odds of that happening anytime soon?

Thanks again!

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Uhh well browsing your whole computer would probably be hard you could setup maybe a Web connected folder and then they have apps out there such as andftp which is what I use to browse ftp servers on my phone its a lot like filezilla which you could then browse that folder with but there's a lot of files I assume on you computer which might be pretty hard on your other device so not sure how easy that would be however this is a bit out of the scope of slide explorer I would say unfortunately

However shortcuts to files I finished a few days and works very well so you'll have that soon

We've been wrestling to get the razr fully supported in bm just can't get non 2nd init roms to boot







anyway that's what's holding all the other updates

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## ssjtiamat (Feb 8, 2012)

Forget my ignorance but why would browsing the computer be hard if it is just like any other FTP browser?

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

ssjtiamat said:


> Forget my ignorance but why would browsing the computer be hard if it is just like any other FTP browser?
> 
> sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


It may not be not super familiar with ftp have you set it up before to browse the whole computer? I guess you'd do it much the same as the phone and just set the root as your base directoy but I just have a feeling that browsing the whole computer might be a little hard on the phone just cause of the lower specs in a phone but i'll play a little with it for you when I get some time

We're planning to release all our updates tomorrow as well that's boot manager lite and pro, boot randimations, and slide Explorer lite and pro as well lots of goodies in all of them

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just updated Slide Explorer

*Slide Explorer Pro*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.init2winitapps.slideexplorer&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmluaXQyd2luaXRhcHBzLnNsaWRlZXhwbG9yZXIiXQ..

*Slide Explorer Lite*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.init2winitapps.slideexplorerlite&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmluaXQyd2luaXRhcHBzLnNsaWRlZXhwbG9yZXJsaXRlIl0.

*Short change log*
Added Chinese characters support
Added FTP page for wirelessly browsing your device (root enabled)
Updated SQLViewer
Added add folder to zip
Added add file to zip
Added paste into zips
Rename files inside zips
Fix force close when unzipping folders from zip
Fix force close in search and adding close matches to search results
Added sort folders first
Added add file shortcuts to home screen


----------



## apophis9283 (Sep 9, 2011)

Now, even more awesome

Sent from my INCREDIBLE, faster than a THUNDERBOLT, REZOUND!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Went ahead and brought pro, my only complaint is that start up is pretty slow on my GNex.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Not too bad for me but it's just our license checker running on a background thread when i get some free time away from all the bs school has me doing i'm gonna be completely redesigning our licensing system so that there will be no lag at start up this will also affect boot manager.

Slide Explorer though will definately continue to just get more awesome gonna keep adding cool things


----------



## thETImo (Apr 5, 2012)

No offence, but is it any good compared to Total Commander?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

gflam said:


> Not too bad for me but it's just our license checker running on a background thread when i get some free time away from all the bs school has me doing i'm gonna be completely redesigning our licensing system so that there will be no lag at start up this will also affect boot manager.
> 
> Slide Explorer though will definately continue to just get more awesome gonna keep adding cool things


Sometimes its worse than others. It can take a couple minutes sometimes which is just way too long IMO. Start up should be instant.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

System wont mount as R/W now in the newest update as well.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

thETImo said:


> No offence, but is it any good compared to Total Commander?


Pretty sure we have a lot more features and things like our archive viewer are more Advanced for instance copying files into archives creating folders and files in archives etc. I haven't used ghost of total commander in a while but in writing this app I had installed them before hand and considered things from them in writing this to make this much more powerful and easy to use

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> System wont mount as R/W now in the newest update as well.


Which explorer are you using or both won't mount it rw? As for opening yes agreed it'll be worked on as soon as I can get a free moment from all the bs my university has me doing

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

gflam said:


> Which explorer are you using or both won't mount it rw? As for opening yes agreed it'll be worked on as soon as I can get a free moment from all the bs my university has me doing
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


I downloaded ES File just to see and it mounts it fine. Slide gets root permission but wont doesnt change it.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Still no update after a month? Could you at least roll back to the previous version? Essentially wasted $3 because the app doesn't even function as intended.


----------

